# Pan frying tilapia before baking?



## pengyou (May 3, 2018)

It is probably obvious, but I don't cook fish very much. I have baked fish in the oven before. It tasted good but did not look so nice. When I baked chicken pieces or other meats in the oven I usually pan fry them for a minute to help them have a nice healthy - delicious - golden brown color when they are finished. I know that the consistency of fish is different from that of other meats....but can/should fish be pan fried (without breading) to make it look nicer or even to sear in flavor?  What if I bread them first?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 3, 2018)

I think your fish would be overcooked. Maybe wrap in parchment paper before baking in the oven to keep the moisture in.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 3, 2018)

You could also toast your breadcrumbs to a beautiful colour* then* press it on the fish and bake. 

This way you won't over cook, have an appetizing colour and a tasty crunch - all without frying!


----------



## Just Cooking (May 3, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> You could also toast your breadcrumbs to a beautiful colour* then* press it on the fish and bake.
> 
> This way you won't over cook, have an appetizing colour and a tasty crunch - all without frying!


+1...... I use toasted Panko frequently for baked chicken, pork and fish.. 

Ross


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2018)

Tilapia is a thin filet. I would just pan fry them.  No need for the oven.  A couple of minutes per side and you're done.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 3, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Tilapia is a thin filet. I would just pan fry them.  No need for the oven.  A couple of minutes per side and you're done.


Agreed. I dredge thin fish like that in seasoned flour before pan-frying to give it a nice color.


----------



## jennyema (May 3, 2018)

Yes, just pan fry.  Skip the oven.

{Moderation - Off Topic}


----------



## dragnlaw (May 3, 2018)

Further ...  the OP asked a simple cooking question... 

Not to debate an ethical question.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 4, 2018)

Or broil with butter.


----------



## caseydog (May 4, 2018)

If you carefully pan fry your tilapia filet, you won't need to bake it. It will come out firm, flakey and moist. If you are cooking a whole fish, baking or roasting seem to work better, from my experience. But, for filets, I prefer a pan sauté over medium heat until just done. I use either olive oil, or butter, but often, a 50/50 blend of the two. 

CD


----------

